
Discord Store plans to best Epic with 90/10 revenue split - jarsin
https://venturebeat.com/2018/12/14/discord-store-90-10-split/
======
ocdtrekkie
Note that since Unreal Engine costs 5% if you aren't on the Epic Store, Epic's
88/12 offer is still a better deal for UE4 titles, as they'll be a 85/5/10
split on Discord's store.

But it's exciting to see the price war really launch, and it shows Epic games
made a hugely consumer-friendly move by attacking the 30% cut model. I'm
really excited to see them tackle Android next year as they've stated they
plan to.

